# First grinder - jack of all trades?



## Brewdog (Jun 29, 2014)

Hi folks. Just signed up. First post out with my introduction....

Grinders......just when I think I know what to do I'm back to square one! So many considerations.

Budget of £300 for electric grinder. I have a Gaggia Classic.

I like to drink a mix of Espresso / CCD / FP and from what I've picked up so far it's difficult to get a grinder that can switch between settings easily. I'm thinking along the lines of the Eureka Mignon being a possibility for the espresso with the addition of a hand grinder (Hausgrind if I manage to get one or a Porlex) for CCD / FP. This will prob change though.......

I get myself confused with the jargon. What is the preferred method for dosing? Is it better to weigh the beans into a single dose and then grind that dose? Or have a small hopper of beans and set a timer for the dose? Or have a small hopper of beans and weigh the ground output for each dose?

Do you all use different grinders for different types of coffee or do you change your grinder settings on one machine?

I have done quite a bit of reading but still can't figure out what my best options are.....


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Budget of £300 will buy you a new Mignon - have a look at coffeebean's website - he's been doing them for £265.00 delivered. It's the best grinder in its category and ideal for pairing with a Classic. Might want to check the for sale thread - Mignon was for sale for around £200.00.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Used Super Jolly is also within budget. Classic/SJ was my combo for a while with espresso-based drinks and a handgrinder for all other types of coffees.

I used to weigh my beans and single dose the SJ. With the sweep clean mods and slapping air through the grinder by hand I would only get half a gram over or under which for me, was fine to make a shot with (then watch by eye for blonding).


----------



## Brewdog (Jun 29, 2014)

Thanks guys. Think itll prob end up being a mignon (still undecided....







) to see how I get on - would prefer a different colour though to the blue that's in the sale thread and I'd buy new. The SJ looks quite big and I might struggle to get it under my kitchen unit without the hopper as I only have 400 mm clearance.

Can anyone else help with their own personal grinding technique, routines for different coffee drinks and what type of grinders you use for each type (FP / brews / etc). Do most of u leave your electric grinders dialled in for espresso or regularly change to suit other types? all info much appreciated


----------



## Brewdog (Jun 29, 2014)

Still keen to hear from anybody willing to share their grinding routines for different types of coffee they are making? Still trying to get an idea if most people use multiple grinders or just adjust one? Cheers


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Brewdog said:


> Still keen to hear from anybody willing to share their grinding routines for different types of coffee they are making? Still trying to get an idea if most people use multiple grinders or just adjust one? Cheers


I had a macap for years that I used for espresso and brewed. It was stepped when I bought it and the perfect grind always seemed go fall between steps so converted to stepless. As my experience grew I just wasn't happy with it for brewed. Think it produced a lot of fines. Also was a pain in the a to adjust between brewed and espresso. So u bought a hausgrind and love it for brewed. Recently ditched the macap and got and hg one for espresso. Loving the manual grinders!


----------



## Brewdog (Jun 29, 2014)

I'm on the July waiting list for a Hausgrind and keeping my fingers crossed as I'd like one for my brewed. I don't want to buy a porlex just then have to shell out for the Hausgrind if I'm lucky enough to get one (as well as purchase an electric grinder for my espresso....) I just researched the hg one - looks good!

Do you think most people use multiple grinders?


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

I think it depends on how good your grinder is and how easy it is to adjust between espresso and brewed. Some will need purged when switching between two grinds and could waste a lot of coffee if like me you switch between brewed and espresso regularly.


----------



## Brewdog (Jun 29, 2014)

Yeah I never thought of the waste. I was more thinking it could be hard getting back to the sweet spot for espresso.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

That can also be irritating depending on the adjustment mechanism.


----------



## Brewdog (Jun 29, 2014)

Think it's looking like the mignon for espresso and hopefully a Hausgrind (walnut!) to accompany it for brewed. Tiny tamper suggested getting in touch with Coffeechap to see what he had in my budget but I'm thinking of sticking with new and something relatively compact to see how I get on. Think I'll give Coffeebean a shout and see if he'll fix me up with a Mignon for £265 delivered.... I'll have to wait until I've 15 posts to PM him


----------

